# Unchanged, An Upbeat Original



## boninsongs (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys I wrote a new song. I feel I have finally found my voice and style and would like your opinions of my work so far. Tell me what you think of it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRpGUH2GSFk

Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nice..great morning tune... except the line about frost.. ha ha ...kidding


----------



## boninsongs (Apr 11, 2014)

That's my favourite part!


----------

